# 325xi and Snow



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm sorry if this has been butchered to death already. I've read a lot on this forum regarding how the xi runs on snow. Many of the posts were very informative but also very general. I just placed an order for a 325xi and I live in the Philadelphia area where we got a dumping of 40+ inches of snow last year. I realize last winter isn't the norm around here but can anyone comment on how their xi's did last winter or on snow in general? I currently drive a '98 Isuzu Amigo 4x4 and it is absolutely awesome in any condition. I wish I could hold on to it as a beater but I can't with the 3 coming. From what I've read, the xi should hold it's own in snow and that the all-season tires are OK but not great. 

So you Xi owners, what is the dealio???

Thanks in advance,

Carlos


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

solsurfr said:


> I'm sorry if this has been butchered to death already. I've read a lot on this forum regarding how the xi runs on snow. Many of the posts were very informative but also very general. I just placed an order for a 325xi and I live in the Philadelphia area where we got a dumping of 40+ inches of snow last year. I realize last winter isn't the norm around here but can anyone comment on how their xi's did last winter or on snow in general? I currently drive a '98 Isuzu Amigo 4x4 and it is absolutely awesome in any condition. I wish I could hold on to it as a beater but I can't with the 3 coming. From what I've read, the xi should hold it's own in snow and that the all-season tires are OK but not great.
> 
> So you Xi owners, what is the dealio???
> 
> ...


Before I got my 2001 330xi I had a Rodeo. I feel much more confident with the BMW. I live in CT and the xi took last winter's snow with no problem. Now the Rodeo felt pretty bullet proof in the snow, but the BMW's lower center of gravity and lower weight make it much more nimble in the slop. The car stops better too. If you're looking to be able to plow through a three foot embankment then keep your Amigo but for normal winter driving the xi will be fine. I have the Conti's on my car and they were good. But I do feel they could have been a bit better. Snows would help but changing to a differnt brand of all season may be all it needs.

If you can keep the Amigo for the really crappy days then do it. If you can't I don't think you'll miss it.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

2nd winter coming up for my 330xi here in snowy NH. The Xi performed flawlessly. Wife drives an AWD explorer and the Xi blows it away. Took a corner fast in both with 4+ inches of snow on the ground and concluded that the xi is much safer. The explorer hit the snow bank on the other side of the road while the Xi's DSC system kicked in and kept me right in my lane.

I run goodyear RSA all seasons. They are just ok in the summer- not a very stiff sidewall. And they are pretty good in the winter. Never got stuck and never worried about making it home or not. HDC also rocks! Use it every time I go down my 700ft driveway when there is snow on it. Also used it one afternoon - roads were slick and the car in front of me began doing 360's right in front of me! I hit HDC and drove the XI right around here in the other lane as she was banging up against the snowbank in the right hand lane. If I had hit the brakes I may have skidded into her- HDC saved my a$$!


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

He Carlos,

We have a 325xi that my sister'll be trying out in the snow this winter. I've driven a 330xi in the snow last winter and it was quite good with confident traction in the pile ups. the limiting factor seemed to be the Goodyear RS-A tires that it had on. My coupe on the other hand was a nightmare without snows. I left it stranded twice. This year with the Blizzaks, I'm hoping for better. 

Where in Philly? I'm in Wynnewood now.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Carlos,

I've talked about it a lot here, but my xi wagon did great in the snow last year. No complaints about it at all. I was shocked at how well the OEM Goodyear Eagle RS-A all seasons did in the snow (especially considering how little tread was left at the beginning of winter). I never would have believed that they would be that good, but they were.


----------



## fkafka (Mar 12, 2002)

>> how their xi's did last winter or on snow in general

IMHO the xi does pretty well in the snow, but is severely limited by the Eagle RSAs it comes shod with. For my second winter I used a second set of wheels with LM-22s mounted, and it vastly improved the braking and lateral stability of the car. When the LM-22s wear out I'll probably upgrade further to real snow tires.

Ignoring the tires:

1. the AWD is great for steep uphills, but doesn't seem to help much on curves and for changes of direction

2. the electronic yaw control (surprisingly) actually works, albeit in a somewhat delayed fashion

3. the low center of gravity and proportioned weight distribution do make a difference


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks for all the great responses. The vibe I'm getting is that the XI is good and it is worth it for regions that have inclement weather. I have read that the AS tires that come with the 3 are pretty weak and many people have replaced them. I'm going to give them a go and see how they do as I don't want to drop a dime on a new set of tires right away. Overall, I'm sure the X will be fine but if it can give 50% of what my SUV gave me, then it is an absolute winner!

ERK - I wish I could keep my Amigo but I can't unless I want a gigantic monthly payment which I don't. I don't think I'll miss it and you seem to agree. But my Amigo was DA BOMB in the snow and I never felt unsafe in any weather with it. I hope my bimmer will give me that same feeling this winter.

RChoudry - I'm in West Chester. Last year's dump was killer and I'll never get a non-AWD again as long as I'm in this region. The extra assurance of safety goes a long way, in my opinion.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

solsurfr said:


> I have read that the AS tires that come with the 3 are pretty weak and many people have replaced them. I'm going to give them a go and see how they do as I don't want to drop a dime on a new set of tires right away.


AFAIK, there are two different tires that your xi could come equipped with, the GY Eagle RS-A or [memory is slipping...]. Mine came with the GY so I can only speak for it. If performance is what you're looking for, it absolutely sucks in the dry. Absolutely horrible. It doesn't feel all that good in the wet, but as it turns out, it's very fast. In the snow, it's very good...especially for an all season...and ecspecially fo rhow little tread was left on the outer halves of the tires at the start of winter. This is what my right front looked like this week last year. I had no complaints in the snow.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

I suggest you run the RSA's for a year and see how you like them in winter and in summer. They'll get you through both.

When they wear out you out to think about getting a new set of rims for the summer with an aggressive summer tire. Then you can use the stock rims to throw a great set of snow tires on it. That's my future plan.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

my car came with the conti contact sports (correct name). anyway, after they went bald a few months ago at 29k miles, i bought the conti "extreme sport contact" (or some name like that from my local tire dealer) after reading about them on teh 'net and my boss has them on his '01 323i. the tires are great in the rain...better than the oem tires. the oem conti contact sports were great in the snow. i have a feeling the new tires will be better on ice and snow.

ps: both the oem and the enw tires were/are great on ALL surfaces.


----------

